# Replacing a Nikon SB-600 with a Yongnuo YN-510EX or YN-565EX  Read more: http://nikon



## justice91423 (Apr 3, 2014)

Up until recently Ive had two Nikon SB-600s in my lighting kit.  In my home studio I used them in manual model with dumb radio remote triggers.  And in the field I would often use them in TTL with the camera in commander mode.

Recently one of my SB-600s and my triggers were stolen (bastards!) so when I went to look at replacing them I discovered Yongnuo.  I usually dont keep up with camera tech until its time to actually buy something so I realize I am behind the learning curve.

Budget is a concern but at the very least Id like to get my kit back to the capability that is was at before and possibility spending a bit extra if its worth the capabilities it adds.  Im also considering adding a 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] flash to my kit.

Ive looked at the different products and read reviews and come up with a few options for what I need.  Id love to hear people opinions and experiences.

Right now Im leaning towards just getting a Yongnuo YN-510EX and a set of Rf-603 triggers.  Replacing the stolen SB-600 with the 510EX seems to still give me all the options I had before.  The 510ex only does TTL off-camera via commander mode, but I figure if I want an oncamera speed light, Im gunna use my remaining SB-600.  Am I missing anything?

Another option is to spend $30 -$40 more for a YN-565EX.  This gives me to option to use it on camera if I ever needed to and the options to upgrade to the YN-622N and 622N-TX trigger system if I ever wanted to.  I dont for see this ever being REALLY necessary, but man those things look like they would be fun.  Ha ha.  Are there any other advantages to the 565EX vs the 510EX that Im not taking in to account?

As for the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] flash. It would probably a duplicate of which ever flash I decide to go with.



Any thoughts or experiences is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 4, 2014)

It's cheaper to buy the top of the line now than it is to get it later.

If you get it later then you're out the price of whatever you get now.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 4, 2014)

Look at the YN500EX.


----------



## justice91423 (Apr 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Look at the YN500EX.




Well that model says it is intended for Canon cameras, but it looks like is has some off-camera functionality for Nikon.  

But nonetheless, what about it should I look at?

Thanks


----------

